# Im so ticked off right now (dog food)



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mark refused AGAIN on TOTW and guess what they get now... BECAUSE his friend said it was a great dog food....................









Bill jac












*Smacks face*


I swear i should just feed Riley raw food diet... healthier but oh wait........


Mark says RAW food is BAD for dogs. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I tried to explain that dogs stomaches have a certain bactiria in it to help digest RAW foods but he wont listen and he wont listen when I tell him the foods like benish!t Kibbles N' sh!ts, and bil Jack arent GOOD foods!

I can't wait to get a dang job! I will personally take over their health rather then leave it up to a man who wants a huge cheap bag of crap food! if thats the case he should be feeding them gravy train or OL ROY for god sake!


I said Pro plan was ok food...better rated than bil Jack


ugh.....


my rant for the night


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

why dont you have him sign up here we can help you out


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He wont sign up. he is a dog owner he owns a PET. he isnt as into dogs as i am I guess.

I will have too show him the ingrediants in the food and show him what is in TOTW and for the same price as a 30 lb bag.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

well does he look at facts if you print them out and hand them to him?

let him know that Bil*Jac has BHA as a preservative in it which is known to be a carcinogenic. grains are well known allergens and hard to process. 

just because a dog is a pet doesnt mean they have to eat bad food. (i can see you understand that)

if you are interested pm me and i can give you some info on foods where you can show him facts if you think he will listen to you.
i wish you luck on getting your man to come around. it will just benefit the life of your dog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have tried........nothing. >.<

so we got ProPlan turkey and barley


ugh..........


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck to you maybe keep slipping it in there with a few facts each time who knows maybe he will eventually give in.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm hoping he will give in! i am going to write down the prices of food of his choice and my choice, whats in it and then the size of the bag. i don't see a big diffrence in a 35 pound bag vs a bag of food with 5 extra pounds added.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yep and you feed less of the quality food then you do with the junk food since the body absorbs more nutrients of the quality food.

here is a good site that gives you good facts that will help arm you with information you can talk to your man about. spend some time looking around on that site.

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Some people are just hard to convert! One of my friends feeds her dog "Beneficial", because according to her it's the best dog food in the world. Anything to do with Human food is bad, even peanut butter. I'm still trying to convince my husband that raw chicken bones are fine for dogs (he;s a chef so he thinks its bad).....

Good Luck!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Show him the dog food analysis website. Even pet owners should care about what goes into their pets. We don't feed our children a diet of candy cars and ice cream, but we feed our dogs food full of fillers that they can't digest? Even from an economic standpoint it makes sense to feed a better food since more stays in the dog rather than coming straight out the other end.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

:goodpost::goodpost:

plus with a healthy diet you will save alot in the long run at the vet's office.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I had Bobby watch the video on this site What Is The Best Dog Food | Comparison and Reviews of Homemade and Raw Dog Foods and he decided raw food was best for the dogs. I haven't watched it at all myself though.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> I had Bobby watch the video on this site What Is The Best Dog Food | Comparison and Reviews of Homemade and Raw Dog Foods and he decided raw food was best for the dogs. I haven't watched it at all myself though.


thats too funny  at least it worked


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to give Helena Bill Jac as a treat she loved it. But I wouldn't feed it all the time.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

All should be well, we should be changing them this weekend to totw. I showed him prices and if he doesn't get it I will flop on the ground and do a bruce almight on him!!!!!






LMAO! if that doesn't work...idk what will!!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

lol good luck


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Im about to start feeding raw... Hope the taste of raw meat doesn't turn my boy crazy


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Im about to start feeding raw... Hope the taste of raw meat doesn't turn my boy crazy


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Well according to people I know that know I feed raw and have 
seen me throw a bloody piece of raw meaty bone in my dogs bowl....
ANY day now he should be turning and attacking me because I gave 
him the taste for blood ...... I'm waiting lolllll good gosh I can't sleep
I'm so worried, I'm wondering if it will happen during a full moon ... :hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Biljac is not a bad food for normal healthy animals.
Weeny allergy dogs may not do well on it but it definitely isn't Ol'Roy.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

here's my deal. i bought a 32 bag of "3 star" (im referring to this site Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble) dog food. and now i feed nismo a 26 # bag of "6" star dog food. he doesnt need to need eat at much so it lasts a couple days longer. it may be a couple bucks more. but you end up feeding them less because you are giving them the same (healthier) nutrition, + some. so you are pretty much paying the same amount of money either way. your dog is eating better tho if you pick a good dog food.
you might as well as feed them card board. bil jak is soooo bad.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Biljac is not a bad food for normal healthy animals.
> Weeny allergy dogs may not do well on it but it definitely isn't Ol'Roy.


Youre right but then you'd be settling for less. I guess if you have a full yard of dogs I can understand cutting some costs down but the weeny allergy dogs comment... Hope it was funny to ya 

My dog doesn't have allergies but he'd go through 4 cups of **** food compared to 2.5 cups of quality feed. But then again Im gonna start feeding RAW but i guess that's for weeny dogs too LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

*one* of the reason i do not think bil jac is a good food is it is preserved with BHA. IMO i stay away from foods (even my own food for my consumption) that have artificial preservatives because of their potential health hazards.

The Dangerous World of Dog Food Preservatives

i will spend the extra on quality food to keep my dog outta the vets office.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Show him the dog food analysis website. Even pet owners should care about what goes into their pets. We don't feed our children a diet of candy cars and ice cream, but we feed our dogs food full of fillers that they can't digest? Even from an economic standpoint it makes sense to feed a better food since more stays in the dog rather than coming straight out the other end.


 Plus a thousand to the above. And folks need to realise that it's next to impossible to buy a decent dog food in the grocery store ,most of which is just so much yardfiller.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, i care what i feed them but most people see a bag and remember the comerical saying its good food so they get it
atleast i did research. if i were a dog i wouldnt want cheap filler foods!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Its so ignorant when people say Raw food is bad for dogs.
..what were they eating before? were they running around the forest chasing down bags of Eukanuba?

people just regurtiatate the fact that "Dogs shouldnt eat "people" food" ...whatever that means.

anyway. Nina is on Acana, Orijen and Raw. what dont you like about Acana and Orijen? i think theyre great.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

who doesnt like Acana and Orijen?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

weeny dogs. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peaches is the only one with skin issues over here. xD


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> who doesnt like Acana and Orijen?


oh! im curious about that too! been reading posts and didnt see anyone say anything bout that food.Nina, first time dog owners arent educated so im not shocked when my man doesnt know about dog health. i wouldnt expect myself to know about doing a dr's job if i never learned how.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we have been feeding orijen for almost a year. we went thru a few foods before finding the one that Peanut did best on was Orijen adult. A month ago we put Jade on it she has been eating wellness and had this bald spot on her face and head and my mom just pointed out to me the other day that she is growing hair back there. I have a before picture in my profile i will have to post a now picture. if you want PM me and ill tell you about how we came to feeding Orijen.


----------

